# Jacobs chuck



## swm6500 (Oct 13, 2005)

Any way to use a Jacobs style chuck in the tailstock of a Jet Mini Lathe? Does not look like it has a Morse Taper.


----------



## vick (Oct 13, 2005)

Yeah it took me more time than I care to admit to figure out how to remove the live center. 

The short version is retract the tail stock all the way back and the live center should pop out.  Mine was stuck on and I had to mess with it.


----------



## vick (Oct 13, 2005)

http://www.newwoodworker.com/JWL1236tips.html

this site explains a little more  look under "Tailstock Spur Removal" he is useing a different model jet but the process is the same.  Post back if you have more questions.


----------



## Fangar (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by swm6500_
> <br />Any way to use a Jacobs style chuck in the tailstock of a Jet Mini Lathe? Does not look like it has a Morse Taper.



The Jet mini has a #2 Morse taper at the tailstock as well.  Like others have mentioned, retract the live center all the way to dissengage the taper.  

Fangar


----------



## Tea Clipper (Oct 13, 2005)

...and if you don't have a drill chuck already, HF has one for ten bucks.[8D]
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=42340


----------



## Randy_ (Oct 14, 2005)

Be real sure your Jacobs chuck has a Morse taper of the correct size(MT#2) for JET mini.  If you have a Jacobs chuck that was meant for a drill press it will probably have a Jacobs taper and will not be compatible with your JET mini.  You can buy adapters that will convert from Jacobs tapers to Morse tapers and visa versa.  I got one from Grizzly for about eight bucks.


----------



## Czarcastic (Oct 14, 2005)

I bought mine for my Jet mini Lathe at Woodcraft.  
1/2" Keyed Chucks  (item "B" in the photo below)
I use it in the headstock to turn small dowels and miniatures, and in the tailstock for drilling and boring. 

PS.. Its on sale right now for $24.99


----------



## GregD (Oct 15, 2005)

I don't know if you saw the other post. Harbor Freight has a 1/2" Jacobs chuck #2MT on sale for $9.99


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Oct 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Randy__
> <br />Be real sure your Jacobs chuck has a Morse taper of the correct size(MT#2) for JET mini.  If you have a Jacobs chuck that was meant for a drill press it will probably have a Jacobs taper and will not be compatible with your JET mini.  You can buy adapters that will convert from Jacobs tapers to Morse tapers and visa versa.  I got one from Grizzly for about eight bucks.



Don't understand that, Randy. Isn't a Morse #2 a Morse #2?


----------



## Randy_ (Oct 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rifleman_<br />Don't understand that, Randy. Isn't a Morse #2 a Morse #2?



Sorry if I wasn't clear.  The point I was trying to make was that his chuck might have a Jacobs taper on the arbor rather than a Morse taper.


----------



## ArtinNY (Oct 18, 2005)

Most Jacobs chucks have a Jacobs taper hole. What you would need is an arbor with a Jacobs taper on one end and a #2 morse taper on the other. Your chuck should be engraved with the capacity and the size of Jacobs taper. The chuck & arbor together would look exactly like "B" in the photo above.


----------



## jwoodwright (Oct 18, 2005)

So true, my chuck is a JT-33.  So, I have a Grizzly MT#2 to Jt-33 adapter.


----------



## swm6500 (Oct 22, 2005)

Thanks guys, sorry I have not responded sooner, but have been on vacation and no access to a computer.


----------



## rtjw (Oct 22, 2005)

Okay so I have a question now. Where can you get just the Morse #2 taper for a jacobs chuck. I already have the jacobs chuck but need the taper.


----------



## Randy_ (Oct 22, 2005)

Johnny:  I got mine at Grizzly.  It was about $8 plus shipping.

http://www.grizzly.com/catalog/2005/main/267.aspx


----------



## Jerry Crice (Oct 23, 2005)

I have the one from HF and have had real good luck with it. I even use it now to turn bottle stoppers and there is no play with good turns the result. The price could not be beaten.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Oct 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Jerry Crice_
> <br />I have the one from HF and have had real good luck with it. I even use it now to turn bottle stoppers and there is no play with good turns the result. The price could not be beaten.



Glad you are having success with that. Actually, most jacobs-style chucks are not intended to hold wood, just steel. There are identical LOOKING chucks that have the jaws shaped differently that are designed for wood dowels. They are in most of the major suppliers catalogs.


----------



## GregD (Oct 31, 2005)

I recieved my Jacobs chuck from HF on Thursday last week. So, I had to play with it just a little. It works execellent. NO play and only .001 - .002 runout. I stuck a piece of wood in it and clamped it down. The turned results were even better than I had expected. If you need a 1/2" Jacob's chuck #2MT for your lathe, now is the time. They are on sale for $10.00 + shipping. http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/Displayitem.taf?itemnumber=42340


----------



## alamocdc (Oct 31, 2005)

Thanks for the update, Greg. I may have to order that. []  I can't remember if mine is 1/2". [:0]


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Oct 31, 2005)

[quote




[/quote]

I have the "C" type and it works fine for everything I have tried, mostly just drilling tasks. But one less key to keep track of was a good choice for me.


----------

